# Am I over-stocking?



## kelsea1523 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi, i have a 10 gallon tank which currently houses one male Betta, two African Dwarf Frogs, and two Dwarf Catfish. I would like to add a small school of Neon Tetras (5) would that be too many fish?


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

With the frogs, I would say yes, it would be too much.


----------



## freshwater77 (May 24, 2011)

I'd have to agree with Navigator Black. Without the frogs, you would be just fine; Neon Tetras don't do well in small schools because they are easily stressed out, especially with water quality shifts. Obviously it'd be unfair to ask you to get rid of current aquarium mates to make room for new ones, but what you could do is get two or three Rocky Mountain Cloud Minnows; they do fine in pairs and are colorful as well but won't take up too much space (I typically follow the "one inch of fish per gallon" rule).


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

kelsea1523 said:


> Hi, i have a 10 gallon tank which currently houses one male Betta, two African Dwarf Frogs, and two Dwarf Catfish. I would like to add a small school of Neon Tetras (5) would that be too many fish?


Hello kel...

First, I hope you're an experienced tank keeper. The number of fish you have is plenty. Check on those and find out their adult size. You could eventually be overstocked.

The bottom line on small tanks, is there's not enough surface area to maintain a healthy oxygen level for your fish and small tanks are very difficult to keep clean. There's not enough water in them to dilute a mistake in managing the water chemistry. You need to remove and replace at least half the water in the tank weekly to have the best chance for success.

At your earliest convienience, I'd recommend moving to at least a 20 gallon aquarium. Realistically, the larger the tank, the better.

Good luck!

B


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

To give a proper answer I'd need to know what your catfish are. There are several very different catfish sold as dwarf catfish. Some get larger than you'd think and some have particular requirements. Do you know which cat you have? The most likely is probably Dwarf Corydoras. 
Dwarf corydoras - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
If that is what you have and you are going to add any more fish it should be more Corys because they like to be in a group. I would consider adding maybe 2 more.

Other than that I don't see a problem with your current tank setup if you take good care of it. Adding a school of tetras on the other hand IMO would be too much.


----------

